# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  SESAME roux et blanc 5 ans dont 5 ans d'accueil à adopter - Handi'cats (63)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* SESAME
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268501260051
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 63 - Puy-de-Dôme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Sésame est un joli minou roux et blanc né le 01/04/17 d'une maman sauvage (stérilisée puis relâchée après sevrage). Il est adorable, affectueux, dynamique, curieux, très proche des humains, câlin, voire pot de colle et un peu jaloux. Il aime beaucoup jouer, est très actif et a besoin de beaucoup de câlins. Il adore dormir sur les genoux ou sur le lit avec les humains. Il est très doux, pas du tout agressif, ne griffe pas et ne mord pas. Il s'entend très bien avec sa soeur Cayenne ; ils dorment souvent l'un contre l'autre et se font mutuellement la toilette. Adoptable avec un autre chat de l'association (en priorité avec sa soeur Cayenne en accueil avec lui avec qui il a une tendre complicité depuis des années) ou sinon dans un foyer ayant déjà un chat sympa même profil. Il aura besoin d'une alimentation urinaire à vie (contre les cristaux de struvites).

Pucé (250268501260051), vacciné, stérilisé, testé FIV/FELV négatif et déparasité interne/externe
En famille d'accueil au Mont Doré (63240) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com



*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et*
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*Forum : www.handicats.forumgratuit.org


*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## girafe

Sésame attend sa famille, il a tendance a stressé en présence de chats trop nombreux, un foyer avec un ou deux copains lui conviendrait. Il peut être adopté avec une de ses soeurs, Cayenne et lui sont assez proches.

----------


## girafe

Qui ouvrira sa porte a Sésame ?

----------


## girafe

Sésame attend toujours une famille

----------


## Kmino

Sésame, ouvre toi!  ::  allez on y croit pour ce petit!

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## Monkey

Bonjour,
Savez-vous à quoi sont dû ses problèmes gastro-intestinaux ?
Quand vous indiquez qu'il est stressé en présence de chat en trop grand nombre, quel est son comportement (marquage, autre) ?  :Smile: 
Très joli loulou en tout cas !

----------


## papillon60000

je ne fais que diffuser, pour toute question : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com
merci

----------


## Monkey

D'accord merci  :Smile:  C'était pour que les potentiels adoptants aient plus d'infos sur le post  :Smile:

----------


## girafe

Sésame et Cayenne, toujours très proches

----------


## papillon60000

"Après Mélisse hier voici son frère Sésame qui attend lui aussi depuis longtemps une famille pour la vie ! Sésame, 4 ans et demi est un chat adorable, câlin, curieux et dynamique. Il apprécie la compagnie des autres chats s'ils ne qont pas trop nombreux. Sésame peut être adopté avec l'une de ses sœurs (Mélisse et Cayenne), il aura besoin d'une alimentation type urinaire à vie. Sésame est pucé , vacciné, testé FIV/FELV négatif, stérilisé; adoption dans toute la France
Contact : Samantha: handicats.adoptions@gmail.com
Pour lire sa fiche: https://www.facebook.com/.../a.681720511.../2284559868223694"

----------


## papillon60000

up ! sa FA ne peut pas le garder...

----------


## papillon60000

Sésame est maintenant en FA dans le 63 avec sa soeur Cayenne, ils sont toujours à l'adoption, de préférence ensemble !

----------

